# I just want to cry! All my collections got deleted!



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

I had almost 4 pages of collections, everything sorted in there... and just as I was downloading, assigning the collections, my Kindle got restarted and when it got restarted, all my collections were gone! I tried to add collection to one of the book and there was no collection to add to! I called Amazon and all they could say was "Sorry, you collections are deleted and need to start again!"

I just want to pull my hair at this point!!!!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

That sounds rough! I"m sorry you're having problems.

The closest I came to that situation was when I got my Kindle DX. It had all my ebooks in the "Archived Items" section, but it didn't have any of my collections.  (Fortunately, there was a choice at the top of the archived labelled "Add Other Device Collections.")  It imported the collections I'd had on an earlier Kindle -- and automatically added any books which had already been in those collections!


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy cow, that sounds like a giant pain


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that too. I got a bit of a scare about that too, last nite.

Last nite, for the first time (that I noticed) my Kindle rebooted...caught me by surprise and when it came back...initially all my collections read zero. I was getting nervous when they started coming back a few at a time. 

Not sure why my K rebooted...does Amazon push out updates?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I think there are more freeze-ups and reboots with the Kindle DX Graphite.  I have had major problems with mine rebooting everyday until I finally decreased the number of books on the DX.  And yes, I have had nineteen pages of collections deleted twice now a couple of months apart.  I was really angry the second time.  My Kindle2 works much better than the new DX Graphite.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you looked thru your archive?  I believer there is a option to import other device collections.  Might see if they were stored on your account.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

9MMare said:


> I'm sorry to hear that too. I got a bit of a scare about that too, last nite.
> 
> Last nite, for the first time (that I noticed) my Kindle rebooted...caught me by surprise and when it came back...initially all my collections read zero. I was getting nervous when they started coming back a few at a time.
> 
> Not sure why my K rebooted...does Amazon push out updates?


Yes, Amazon do push out updates from time to time and your Kindle would reboot itself to apply the update. It's perfectly normal for your collections to show zero books when it it first boots up - it normally doesn't take more than about 30sec to a minute for everything to show correctly though, so don't panic!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

ripal said:


> I had almost 4 pages of collections, everything sorted in there... and just as I was downloading, assigning the collections, my Kindle got restarted and when it got restarted, all my collections were gone! I tried to add collection to one of the book and there was no collection to add to! I called Amazon and all they could say was "Sorry, you collections are deleted and need to start again!"
> 
> I just want to pull my hair at this point!!!!


Probably a forlorn hope, but just in case, what I would try is:

1) Turn wireless on and make sure it is connected, then
2) Restart the Kindle again properly from the menu: Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, Restart.
3) When the Kindle has restarted, make sure wireless is still on, if not turn it on for a couple of minutes.

It's just possible that a clean restart while it is connected to the "Mothership" might bring things back to life, but I wouldn't stake my reputation on it... 

Kryten: I'll stake my reputation on it. 
Rimmer: Kryten, you haven't got a reputation. 
Kryten: No, but I'm hoping to acquire one after this escapade.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

I did get the collections back from the archive, however, it's been almost a year since I replaced my kindle, so all the books I assigned to the categories after the kindle replacement aren't into the collection. So, other than getting the names of collections back, all the work into assigning the collections to each book is gone. 

I did restart from the menu and that didn't help either. I've noticed that every time I disconnect the kindle from the charger, it restarts. Not a good thing. Also, I had the charge at 100% morning, with only about 10-15 minutes of wireless on and right now, battery is showing less than 25%. I saw someone mentioning about the kindle getting stuck on indexing... how do I check on that?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ripal said:


> I did restart from the menu and that didn't help either. I've noticed that every time I disconnect the kindle from the charger, it restarts. Not a good thing. Also, I had the charge at 100% morning, with only about 10-15 minutes of wireless on and right now, battery is showing less than 25%. I saw someone mentioning about the kindle getting stuck on indexing... how do I check on that?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Do a search for something random like...fdsajk. If books show up, they aren't indexed and need to be deleted. Delete them and try downloading them again.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

ripal said:


> I've noticed that every time I disconnect the kindle from the charger, it restarts. Not a good thing.


Definitely not a good thing. I've had my Kindle for nearly a year and it's never restarted by itself.

Try the indexing check that sebat explains, and clear any books which aren't indexing.

If it's a Kindle 3 and you have the Amazon case, try taking it out of the case for a while. These cases have been known to cause restarts and hanging.

Failing that, I'd be on the phone to Kindle CS if I were you: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181468.html#msg1181468


----------



## zerotoeleven (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, I came here to post just this problem. My Kindle locked up, I did a 20 second reboot thingy, and I no longer have collections. Just files. Forty seven pages of files.  

Exactly how did you address this?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Check the top right hand side of your Home screen and see if you have it sorted by collections. Any other sort will give you all your books mixed in with your collections. If that's not the problem, switch on your wireless and restart the Kindle again.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Yikes! That's not good.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually had this happen to me tonight...3 pages grew to 55 pages  

After doing a google search I was able to fix the problem.  If you deregister your kindle (this has to be done on the kindle, not on the pc) and then re-register, the collections are re-downloaded onto your device.  I had to do this twice but after the second time my collections all came back. 

I was so happy to see my collections back, I really didn't want to re-organize 550+ books.


----------



## ellegreco (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a just-in-case solution.  I haven't had to use this myself yet, but there is a kindle system file that keeps track of the collections.  If you keep a backup copy of it on your computer, and keep it reasonably updated, you could restore it to your kindle in case of disaster.  The file is Kindle\system\collections.json


----------

